# Sound fx



## latalzero (6. Februar 2004)

Salut miteinander

Ich bin verzweifelt auf der Suche nach hochprofesionellen Sounds fx,welche
auch gelegentlich bei Movie Trailern   zu hören sind.....
findsounds etc..ppkenne ich schon.....


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. Februar 2004)

Hi,

alles was Rang und Namen hat findest du z.B. da:
http://www.sound-ideas.com/sfxmenu.html
http://www.soundfx.com

Gibt sicher noch viel mehr, aber das dürften die bekanntesten
käuflichen Sammlungen sein.

Gruß
Martin


----------

